# Height of mineral feeders?



## mbcagle (Aug 26, 2011)

How high do you mount your mineral feeders for Nigerian Dwarfs?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Low enough so they can get to them, high enough so they won't put their feet in them.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I hang mine at chin height, then provide a cinder block or a railroad tie to allow them to be able to access the mineral. That prevents them from pooping in the feeder, but still lets them eat it. I have recently discovered that the 4 hole cinder blocks work wonderfully for this. They are heavy enough that the girls cannot tip them over - unlike the railroad ties - and they are tall enough that there is no problem with anyone reaching the mineral.


----------



## mbcagle (Aug 26, 2011)

Do you do this with their water too?


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I have mine set up the same as GoatCrazy...gotta love those cinder blocks. 



mbcagle said:


> Do you do this with their water too?


I have my water buckets on 1" high cement squares (just so they're not setting in the dirt), and I found some bucket hooks at TSC that will keep them from being knocked over. 
I have one attached to the wall in the barn, and another attached to one of the posts in their pen.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I set mine up the same way with the cinder blocks. Anything they can get their feet in and make a mess, I do this way.....so everything.


----------



## precious (May 18, 2013)

My husband connected our minerial and baking soda on posts in the shelters. He used some back round pipe and then the soda or minerals fall into a little square box connected to the pipe so when the box hets low more flows out. We are going to try the cinder blocks for the water. Thanks


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

mbcagle said:


> Do you do this with their water too?


I do with the automatic waterers so the kids can drink. The tubs that sit on the ground are low and wide, so they don't cause a problem.


----------



## precious (May 18, 2013)

What brand are you using for your automatic water? My husband and I have been trying to find some good ones to use. 
Thanks


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I have Politron waterers. I like them for 3 reasons - 1) the basin is shallow enough that I don't have to worry about kids being butted into them and drowning. 2) they have a thermostat under the hood that turns on 2 little arms and a 3rd little arm that runs onto the inflow valve thus preventing them from freezing up in the winter without needing electricity to run a tank heater or heat lamp. The flow of all 3 arms can be controlled by adjusting the thermostat. 3) There is a plug in the bottom of the basin that makes it really easy to clean them out. This is their website.

http://www.turnoverball.com/sites/default/files/documents/bwhitches-farm-ranch-catalog.pdf

We also run a horse-boarding business, and all of the runs at the barn have politron waterers.


----------

